# Beer, Brauts, Mac & Cheese



## cooking4men (Oct 27, 2009)

This is a great variation of the Macaroni and Cheese with Hot Dogs we all loved as kids. This time though, we are going to add beer and brats. We also aren’t going to use the macaroni and cheese out of the box. We will make our own sauce, so that we can use the beer in it. This is a very simple recipe that will take about 20 minutes to make. You will be the man at your tailgate party when you bring this dish with you.

Ingredients:
-Small Container Heavy Whipping Cream
-Can of Cheddar Cheese Soup
-Box of Macaroni (16oz)
-Can of Beer (Your Choice)
-Package of pre-cooked Brats
-Package of Shredded Cheese (optional)

Directions:

1. The first thing I like to do is start boiling the water for the macaroni. This tends to take the longest. Read the instructions on the package for the amount of water for 8oz of Macaroni. 8oz is half the 16oz box if you didn’t figure that out.

2. As the water is coming to a boil, I would pour some beer into a large skillet on medium heat. About a 1/2 cup will do (you don’t need anymore, so drink the rest). We don’t want to much because it will make the cheese sauce to soupy. Next take your precooked brats and chop them up. Use all the brats in the package. Throw these in your skillet with the beer, your brats don’t have to be completely covered.

3. The water should be boiling or close to boiling. When it is, throw in half the box of macaroni and set a timer for the amount of time the instructions say.

4. Your brats should be simmering in the beer for about 5-10 min, you just want to get them heated through because they are precooked. When it seems like they are cooked through, put in your can of cheddar cheese soup. Let this come to a simmer, stir occasionally to get the cheese and the beer to mix. It will take a couple minutes. See how thick it looks, if it looks too thick, add a little bit of the heavy whipping cream to thin it out. You can also add shredded cheese if you want it cheesier. This will thicken it up some too.

5. Drain the water from your macaroni and pour on the cheese and brats. Mix it and let it sit for 5-10 minutes. I like to let it cool down and thicken up. You can also throw some shredded cheese on top and let it melt.

cooking4men dot net


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry - but this is just not my cup of British tea...
YUK...!:smiles:


----------



## cooking4men (Oct 27, 2009)

don't knock it till you try it. I was surprised at how good the cheese sauce tasted. Was even better the next day.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll continue to knock it..... :look: most of the ingredients are totally processed stuff..

I don't like processed foods! The idea of buying a box of dried pasta with dried or flaked cheese and tinned 'cheddar' soup makes me BOAK..


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This is essentially a shortcut americanized version of Bratwurst with spaetzle, cheese, and onions. Which is a fairly classic German dish and worthwhile in it's own right. Not a cheese sauce though, just melted swiss or gouda. It can be a bit strong and rich for many US tastes in its native form.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

There is such a thing as Cheddar Cheese Soup ????? 

Oh no no no no NOOOOO...
I can't beleeeeeve to that.

Oh gross 

cooking4men...good on you for making food to share...don't get me wrong, I've just never heard of it, that's all  (No doubt lots of things I haven't heard of) If you love it, make it, enjoy it and thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwi9845 (May 26, 2009)

Oh wow, this sounds very interesting if I do say so myself.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_There is such a thing as Cheddar Cheese Soup ????? 
_
Absolutely, DC. Not just the canned stuff (ugh), but various made-from-scratch versions.

There are, in fact, many cheese soups, some of them going way back in time. You have had ale & stilton soup, for instance?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Beer cheese soup made with chicken stock, beer, bacon, roux, and shredded cheddar is a favorite of mine.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Canned soup? Pre-shredded cheese? Pre-cooked brats? Yuck! I would never ever consider making this. It is always fresh ingredients for me. I have never, ever in my life, honest, trust me, cooked up a box of mac and cheese, fried up a package of little smokies in a skillet with a nice nob of butter and dumped them into the mac and cheese, butter and all. Nope, not me, honest, would I lie to you? 

mjb.

PS: It is BRATS, not BRAUTS!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

KYH...Its not something I've ever seen on a menu (here or overseas), in the store, not ever. I shouldn't knock it because I haven't tried it, I know. I have seen recipes for cheese soup, e.g. an Edam soup, but for some reason it just doesn't appeal, so that's prob why I haven't followed it up.

Cheese soup, to me as uninitiated in it, sounds like a Fondue, which I can take or leave, but of a bowlfull of it - hehe I really can't see it. I'm sure many do and hope they enjoy for many years longer.

Maybe I should bite the bullet and give it a go  then I can come back and apologise for my ignorance  or at least return with an informed opinion.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Nope..... don't give it a go.... I'm all for the Aussie 'she'll be right' attitude, DC... but 'she' won't...

Cheese as a soup is unnatural!:lol::thumb:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

G'day Ish, Owyagoin?
Struth I see you got a handle on Strine :lol: 

Lol Ishbel, my initial thought exactly on cheese soup
"She" will check out some recipes and "See How She Goes" 
Fair Dinkum Mate
Avagoodone


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Beer and cheddar soup is a Wisconsin staple. It is really good. Here in Salt Lake we are expecting some nasty weather to come in, just right for hot and hearty soups. Maybe I'll make a beer cheese soup and post the recipe.

mjb.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Just been browsing some recipes for such soups....they generally seem to be a basic chicken/onnion/celery plus maybe bacon base, then bung some cheese in.

I'd appreciate it if you could post, teamfat, if you like it then it would be worth a go. 
TIA

BTW...what would "American Cheese" translate as? Is it just a cheddar or....?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually, not really.
You could accomplish the same thing with the "macaroni & cheese out of the box".

Would be beneficial for the demographic this is aimed at to have better measurements.

That being said, overall not a bad idea.
It's a good flavor combo, one I would enjoy while a game was on the tube.
I just think the recipe is pretty pedestrian.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

American cheese is this hideous, artifically colored, tasteless, pastuerized, cheese-like food product. It is the kind of crap you find on fast food burgers and such. I'd suggest you use another type of cheese.

mjb.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It would translate as tasteless processed junk. eace: 

As for Cheese Soup, don't bash it until you have tried it. I love cheese soup in its many incarnations. The key to a good cheese soup is balance, just like with most dishes. Too much cheese and the soup becomes very heavy and overly rich - think drinking a pot of cheese fondue, but when made correctly it is a very hearty, soul satisfying soup that is perfect for those cold, wintery days. The most popular, and my favorite is a Cheddar Ale soup. I like to garnish mine with finely diced tart apples and maybe just a bit of bacon.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You usually need some starch binder to help the cheese dissolve evenly and smoothly. You'll often see it as a variation on a potato soup base.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

And yes, American is basically a mildl cheddar though I like more sharpness personally.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I think not, Phil. To say that American Cheese is basically cheddar is to say that margerine is basically butter.

Got a question for all you I-ain't-tried-it-but-it-has-to-be-bad respondents: How do you feel about classic French onion soup, with all that cheese melting over the top and sides?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

To the extent that American Cheese legally means processed cheese food then yes. To the extent that most people who say American Cheese mean a mild Cheddar then no.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Beer cheese soup is great! Every time I've ever made it I've sold out of it pretty quickly. Mine is basically cheese sauce thinned with stale, flat tap beer (usually the cheapest thing we have on tap). I generally stir finely shredded carrots into it as it cooks. Top each cup or bowl with freshly popped popcorn or serve with large, salted soft pretzel.

Normally I wouldn't make a recipe with a can of cheese soup and precooked brats, but to be fair I'd eat the heck out of this recipe if I was drunk!:lol:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I like the idea of topping it with popped corn, Phaedrus. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Strewth.... I'm just getting in training for my next visit - end Feb 2010!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Crikey Ish....Stone the crows and tickle me pink!
Bonza Sheila!

Hehe  Now you gonna have to learn to like Vegemite and XXXX

Avagoodweegend

Back on topic...thanks for the info on American cheese, ummm, no offense to any americans, but I think, by the comments, I'm pretty glad I have no access to it.

Using a potato/bacon base could be interesting...more research needed. Thanks all.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Like you DC, i never fancied a cheesy soup till I tried brocolli and stilton. 
The only cheesy soup i ever made, was with leftover cauliflower cheese.

Boil up some potatoes, onions and celery in stock till squishy then add the leftovers. Blitz. And there you have it. Its actually very good. I now steer clear of it in restaurants though, cos i suspect i'm paying for yesterdays special.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

VEGEMITE?

Go an wash your mouth out, DC. It's but a pale copy of Marmite.... (and I travel with my own jar of My Mate!)


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Bughut, Thanks for the tip on the soup mix, I reckon that's one way that would work.

ISH!
No never nope not Marmite (just because Pawill?).
VEGEMITE ROCKS! ...but only if you've grown up with it 

XXXX is a lager in Queensland here - it's just they've had so much of it they can't spell BEER anymore.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Well I didn't do quite what I had in mind, ended up making a cauliflower cheese soup. I didn't want that head of cauliflower that has been in the fridge for a few days go bad. It was pretty tasty, but a bit of bacon would have added a nice touch.

mjb.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Welsh Rarebit is an old fashioned form of a heavy cheddar cheese soup. Made with ale served over buttered toast points. YUM YUM on a brisk day.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I make Welsh Rarebit a lot in winter - but the texture is far too thick to have ever been considered a soup (at least here in the UK)!

Did you know that if you top rarebit with a poached egg it's called Buck Rarebit?


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

interesting


----------

